# Gpg4win verschlüsselt Dateien und Ordner



## Newsfeed (15 März 2011)

Die Version 2.1 des kostenlosen Tools zum Ver- und Entschlüsseln von Mails und Dateien lässt sich einfacher bedienen und bringt einige neue Funktionen und Verbesserungen mit. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

